# Pec strain



## joh9356 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been focusing on pecs a bit lately, and was pressing pretty bad numbers (one of my weakest links). I started out pressing 86lbs a while back, and I am pressing 150lbs now on my sets now during my rotations throughout the weeks.

I have noticed lately though that deep in my left pec, it gets worn out easily. Two days ago, against my better judgment, I was going through my last set, and even though I could feel it getting painful, i pushed the rest of the set anyway. Well, I am hurting now. Small certain movements cause shooting pain in that specific area. Not intolerable, but painful nonetheless. 

I am currently on a cycle, and I have been supplementing Glucosamine with Chondroitin regularly.

My question, how long should I wait before targeting that area again? Until the pain goes completely away and just focus on other groups for now? What is your suggestions?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> I have been focusing on pecs a bit lately, and was pressing pretty bad numbers (one of my weakest links). I started out pressing 86lbs a while back, and I am pressing 150lbs now on my sets now during my rotations throughout the weeks.
> 
> I have noticed lately though that deep in my left pec, it gets worn out easily. Two days ago, against my better judgment, I was going through my last set, and even though I could feel it getting painful, i pushed the rest of the set anyway. Well, I am hurting now. Small certain movements cause shooting pain in that specific area. Not intolerable, but painful nonetheless.
> 
> ...



No one is going to be able to directly answer this because -

1. We don't know where the strain resides, as in- if it's within the muscle or the tendon?

2. We don't know the severity of the strain, it's possibly a tear or a simple pull.

3. We can't tell how it feels, only you gauge your recovery and progress.


What I can say is... DONT STRETCH IT! Massage is going to really help, also heat and active recovery will speed up the healing process and cut down on potential scar tissue.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 26, 2013)

Enigmatic, 

No problem, I see what your saying, and the response is exactly what I was looking for. I will definitely not stretch it, and my wife is a massage therapist, so I will do some begging tonight.

The pain seems to reside more along the ribcage under the pec going down towards external upper oblique, so I am kind of guessing it is more musculoskeletal. 

I'll keep an eye on it and keep training other groups away from that area.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> Enigmatic,
> 
> No problem, I see what your saying, and the response is exactly what I was looking for. I will definitely not stretch it, and my wife is a massage therapist, so I will do some begging tonight.
> 
> ...



It could also be a serratus anterior strain as well??? Does it hurt to bring your hands behind your head ?


----------



## joh9356 (Oct 1, 2013)

@Enigmatic

Yes sir, I believe that is where it is localized. I am feeling much better, but am still focusing on keeping away from that area in the meantime....


----------



## joh9356 (Oct 1, 2013)

What is interesting is that I have had all the warning signs that this would happen. I was checking out a website that goes over wrist, finger, and hand pain, and one of the symptoms of numb pinky fingers at night is weak serratus anterior muscles. I have been having numbness in my pinkies at night for some time now. 

Knowledge is power


----------

